# [Wet Thumb Forum]-New layout



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hi!

here is a picture of my new layout!









best regards:
André Daniel Nóbrega.


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hi!

here is a picture of my new layout!









best regards:
André Daniel Nóbrega.


----------



## azet (Apr 6, 2003)

very nice looking tank and healthy glossostigma, taslixado! but there seems to be one disturbing factor to me:

i would move the largest stone more to the right side, then play with the position of the smaller ones and make a gently accending slope from left front corner to the right rear corner.

can you give us some tank specs? -thanks!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

A sea of green! Very nice.


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

beautiful layout , i would choose eleocharis acicularis or riccia instead of the the glosso though


----------

